# New features added!



## Joe Blow

In response to user requests we have added two new features to Aussie Stock Forums!

1) You can now set the size of your own avatar! You can set this manually from the avatar section of your profile.

2) Board auto-refresh. Also new in your profile section is the auto-refresh option. By setting this the board will auto refresh as often as you like. Just specify, in seconds, how often you would like the auto refresh to occur!

Please let me know of any other suggestions you have for the board!

Cheers!

Joe


----------



## JetDollars

Joe,

Look like there has been a problems with all the charting that been posts before not display at all.

I also try to attach chart but now the function is no longer available.


How?


----------



## Joe Blow

> Joe,
> 
> Look like there has been a problems with all the charting that been posts before not display at all.
> 
> I also try to attach chart but now the function is no longer available.
> 
> 
> How?




Fixing it up now, Jet!


----------



## positivecashflow

Hey Joe,

Thanks for putting that auto refresh option.   Wont get RSI now from clicking the refresh button so much LOL.   ;D

Cheers,

J.


----------



## JetDollars

Joe,

Does the problem with attaching chart has been fix?

I still have problem trying to attach chart to the post.


----------



## Joe Blow

> Joe,
> 
> Does the problem with attaching chart has been fix?
> 
> I still have problem trying to attach chart to the post.




Jet, it's all fixed now, mate!

After spending a day and a half working on the board I finally got everything working!

Let me know if you encounter any problems!


----------



## PFtrader2012

An interesting thing to note, perhaps without much importance, is that the areas marked with the gray background are quite similar, while the first one is a little bit larger.

Counting the final down moves in these areas, in the first one we had 10 Os down, in the current one we currently have 7. If we would have symmetric down moves from the symmetric areas, we would see a down move of 8 Os to 138 level. Close to the support we identified in the previous post.


----------



## PFtrader2012

Let's look at some short candidates,

The bottom fell out - waiting for a bear pullback - XEL on a 1% chart


----------



## PFtrader2012

FE - we're at the support, could enter on the break through, or wait for pullback would the breakout come.


----------



## PFtrader2012

DUK - a nice "flagpole"? Are we heading down all the way?


----------



## PFtrader2012

D - here we're also at the support. The option is to enter on the break through, or wait for pullback afterwards.


----------



## PFtrader2012

CLNE - We have already fallen through the support that has been in place since June. We had a pullback which I missed, and
now a double bottom pattern, one of the basic point & figure patterns.


----------



## Joe Blow

PFTrader, just wondering what the last six posts are doing in this thread? Were they intended for another? I can move them if you tell me what thread they're supposed to be in.

Also, could you please reply ASAP to the PM I sent you earlier in the week? Thanks!


----------



## Joe Blow

I just wanted to let everyone know that the new version of the forum software I upgraded to yesterday includes an activity stream feature. You can find it by going to the "Community" drop down menu in the navigation bar below the tabs and selecting "What's New?"

This feature displays all the latest user activity on the forums. Most of this activity is new posts and threads, but it also includes blog entries, blog comments and any other user activity where new content is added.

It might be something to consider using if you want to get a complete overview of everything that has been happening on ASF recently.


----------



## CanOz

Looks good Joe, and yes its faster loading....


----------



## Joe Blow

It is now possible for all ASF members to decide for themselves whether or not they wish to include threads from the General Chat forum in both the New Posts search results and the Latest Forum Posts.

At the top of the New Posts search results you will now see a check box that says "Exclude General Chat threads" next to it. If this box is checked, threads from the General Chat forum will not appear in the New Posts search results or Latest Forum Posts. If it is unchecked, they will.

You can also find this option in your *Settings*. Go to *Settings*, and then select *General Settings*. Scroll down right to the bottom and you will see "Exclude General Chat threads:" as the last option in the *Miscellaneous Options* section. You can also check or uncheck the box there if you wish.

Threads from the General Chat forum should be excluded by default. Simply uncheck the box to include them.

I hope that this finally settles the issue regarding the visibility of General Chat threads and that everyone finds this new feature useful.

If you encounter any issues with it, or have any questions, please let me know in this thread.


----------



## qldfrog

Thanks Joe


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> It is now possible for all ASF members to decide for themselves whether or not they wish to include threads from the General Chat forum in both the New Posts search results and the Latest Forum Posts.
> 
> You can also find this option in your *Settings*. Go to *Settings*, and then select *General Settings*. Scroll down right to the bottom and you will see "Exclude General Chat threads:" as the last option in the *Miscellaneous Options* section. You can also check or uncheck the box there if you wish.
> 
> *If you encounter any issues with it, or have any questions, please let me know in this thread.*




Hi Joe,

I only see the old panel, even after clearing the cache and reloading the page.


----------



## Joe Blow

pixel said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I only see the old panel, even after clearing the cache and reloading the page.




Try again now and it should be there.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> Try again now and it should be there.




"Magic!"
Thanks Joe


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> It is now possible for all ASF members to decide for themselves whether or not they wish to include threads from the General Chat forum in both the New Posts search results and the Latest Forum Posts.
> 
> At the top of the New Posts search results you will now see a check box that says "Exclude General Chat threads" next to it. If this box is checked, threads from the General Chat forum will not appear in the New Posts search results or Latest Forum Posts. If it is unchecked, they will.
> 
> You can also find this option in your *Settings*. Go to *Settings*, and then select *General Settings*. Scroll down right to the bottom and you will see "Exclude General Chat threads:" as the last option in the *Miscellaneous Options* section. You can also check or uncheck the box there if you wish.
> 
> Threads from the General Chat forum should be excluded by default. Simply uncheck the box to include them.
> 
> I hope that this finally settles the issue regarding the visibility of General Chat threads and that everyone finds this new feature useful.
> 
> If you encounter any issues with it, or have any questions, please let me know in this thread.




This post got buried pretty quickly this morning, so I'm just bumping it for those who visit ASF in the evening and for those who missed it today.

You can now choose whether or not threads from the General Chat forum show up in the New Posts search results and the Latest Forum Posts.

To change your settings to your preferred option, just read the post I have quoted above.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

I'm a bit confused, some would say a status normalis for me.

What is the difference in results obtained between clicking on "New Posts" rather than going to Quick Links and clicking on "Todays Posts"

Yours

"Confused"

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal Gumnut said:


> What is the difference in results obtained between clicking on "New Posts" rather than going to Quick Links and clicking on "Todays Posts"




"Today's Posts" gives you all a list of all threads that have had new posts added in the last 24 hours. "New Posts" gives you a list of all unread threads that have had new posts added since you last logged out or timed out. Your login session is automatically timed out after 30 minutes of inactivity.


----------



## Tyler Durden

Would be good if there was a 'like' button for each post. Sometimes I 'like' people's post but don't have anything valuable to contribute, so I avoid spamming by not posting at all, yet the author goes unrecognised.


----------



## noirua

Tyler Durden said:


> Would be good if there was a 'like' button for each post. Sometimes I 'like' people's post but don't have anything valuable to contribute, so I avoid spamming by not posting at all, yet the author goes unrecognised.




You are recognised :aus: , certainly, and if you vote for ASF in the stockies competition, link below, ASF will also receive special recognition.:aus:


----------



## Tyler Durden

noirua said:


> You are recognised :aus: , certainly, and if you vote for ASF in the stockies competition, link below, ASF will also receive special recognition.:aus:




Done


----------

